# Sales Tour - here's a new one



## sparty (Jul 2, 2018)

Last week I stayed in the new Austin Worldmark for work.  Temp was 100+ F, very hot.  Saturday I was on my way back from UT-Austin and the State Capitol, passing by the county jail.  Out comes a released (I hope he was released, assuming he was) inmate with an ankle monitor.  He walks in front of me for a few blocks and then as we near the Worldmark he enters the Worldmark and I'm about 6 feet behind him, very close.

Out comes the sales folks and start the spiel to him, "Hi! Welcome to Wyndham. How are you today?!  Would you be interested in a tour?"  He replied, "Why yes I would" and the lady went on to try to sign him up as he kept trying to move towards the elevators to go up.

On one other occasion a couple days earlier I had seen a "needy" individual in the elevator which security was having some discussions with him but then they let him go with only him and I on the elevator.  I don't think they could discern whether he belonged on the property or not.

Anyways - the whole situation seemed dumb to me in many ways, resets my  low expectations of timeshare managers to an even lower standard.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 2, 2018)

At the start I thought you were going to say you followed him into the Sales Office and he started to pitch a couple about buying Worldmark. With any luck they were Wyndham Members and not Worldmark Members rather than active members of the criminal element.

Wyndham Security sure makes one feel nice and secure.


----------

